
Internet shutdowns, once rare, are becoming the norm in much of the world - AndrewBissell
https://www.cnn.com/2019/12/21/asia/internet-shutdowns-china-india-censorship-intl-hnk/index.html
======
WomanCanCode
Disgusting. This is not right. The government shouldn't get to decide who gets
INTERNET and who doesn't. Freedom of information is human right. You cannot
keep the government honest if you don't get timely information in timely
manner.

